# Are the JBL hanging [flown] reinforcement speakers dead from the French competition?



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I've loved great speakers since 1974 when I bought my first Altec Lansing Voice or the Theater speakers for $750.. I was heart broken when they went bust in 1980. 

Anyway, everything in sound reinforcement until 1970 was Altec. I still have 4 pairs.

After 1970, most all venues flew JBLs. These babies had 3 drivers and enclosed power amps.

I don't see these very often now. They have been replaced with smaller flown systems by the French firm.

Unfortunately, Sidney Harman is gone and Jane Harman left Congress and sold the farm to a private equity investment house.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What French firm? There are plenty of companies making active pro audio speakers, such as QSC, Yamaha, Meyer and Eastern Acoustics Works, to name a few.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## the_clangers (Dec 2, 2013)

He is talking about L'Acoustics. They are French.
There is also D&B Audio, who make really good PA systems and they are German.


----------



## the_clangers (Dec 2, 2013)

RAJBCPA said:


> I've loved great speakers since 1974 when I bought my first Altec Lansing Voice or the Theater speakers for $750.. I was heart broken when they went bust in 1980.
> 
> Anyway, everything in sound reinforcement until 1970 was Altec. I still have 4 pairs.
> 
> ...


JBL and EV still both make full sized PA systems, powered and not, they just don't dominate the High End market like they did 40 plus years ago...
Meyer and EAW are also American Companies that doing full sized PA systems as well.
There is also a Canadian Company called PK sound which is releasing new equipment on the market which is pretty impressive as well.

I work at the Fox Theatre in Saint Louis MO and we have a L'Acoustics PA for our house main system. I am probably biased, but I think it is one of the best sounding systems on the market for any money.

I also agree with your comment about Harmon and mourn the loss of the old school perspective they had.


----------

